# Where can I buy an iPhone across the border?



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase an iPhone, but I'm hoping to pick it up myself, I don't live too far from the NY-Quebec border. Is there a list of stores/boutiques where you can buy an iPhone without a contract?

I live about 30 mins from the border, about 1 hour form Plattsburgh. Any stores around there? Around mid-march, I'll be visiting family in Toronto, and we'll most likely go to Buffalo for a bit of shopping, so I might be able to pick one up there.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Use your search function in the threads and you'll get your answer. This has been asked and answered a million times, it may save you a trip and being "discriminated" against.


----------



## pelayoh (Feb 10, 2008)

*sigh * If you look at the history of the related posts on this forum you will see that a couple of incidents last fall of Canadians being refused have been blown out of proportion and it's now taken here as the gospel truth that we can't get a phone there.

As far as closest Apple store to Montreal goes, I too looked into this, and I believe it would be Albany. Not sure if it would be worth trying an AT&T store, but even there there aren't any with iPhones in Plattsburgh or Champlain.

BTW -both Apple and AT&T have searchable store listings.


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up... I was just about to leave class as I posted this, so I didn't get to search, haha.

*Edit:*
I did a quick search, and I haven't found any info on purchasing one across the NY/Qc border; only buying from Walden Galleria in Buffalo.

My parents go grocery shopping in Plattsburgh every month, so if I could tell me where to get one somewhere closer there, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/retail/

^There is a pulldown menu with New York store locations.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

J-Money said:


> *Edit:*
> I did a quick search, and I haven't found any info on purchasing one across the NY/Qc border; only buying from Walden Galleria in Buffalo.
> 
> My parents go grocery shopping in Plattsburgh every month, so if I could tell me where to get one somewhere closer there, I would really appreciate it.


It's still considered a border town. Good luck.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Closest to Montréal would be Albany. Buffalo is long way..

Albany store:Apple Store - Crossgates

Take the 15 south... 87 south... and exit in Albany. Google the exact location.

Should take you about 3 hrs from Montréal without the border wait.

As for your way back, the Canadian customs wants your money. So, you decide what to do. Declare it or not, that is the question. 

No plan, no nothing is required when you buy the phone. Pay that's it.

Afterward, find a way to unlock it with whatever means you can. Afterward, find out that data plans on Rogers or Fido are outrageous. Finally, probably disable EDGE so you don't have a 10000$ bill.

Good luck mate !


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

There is not Apple store in Plattsburgh XX)


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

AT&T stores also sell them, just refuse the credit check. That said...the Apple store is almost always a better bet, and with one 3 hours from the border, plus, as Veej said in another thread, chances are they aren't specifically looking for Canadians to reject like at the stores closer to the border.


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys.

I guess I'll have to wait till mid-march. Going to visit some family in Toronto, so I'll head to Buffalo for a few hours for dinner & an iPhone.


----------



## joshj09 (Feb 18, 2008)

I plan to head to Buffalo this weekend to pick up an iPhone. I don't expect any trouble purchasing one since I have a Credit Card, but worst comes to worst I'm sure an American friend would help me out.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

J-Money said:


> I'm looking to purchase an iPhone, but I'm hoping to pick it up myself, I don't live too far from the NY-Quebec border. Is there a list of stores/boutiques where you can buy an iPhone without a contract?
> 
> I live about 30 mins from the border, about 1 hour form Plattsburgh. Any stores around there? Around mid-march, I'll be visiting family in Toronto, and we'll most likely go to Buffalo for a bit of shopping, so I might be able to pick one up there.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Smalldog Electronics sells a lot of Apple stuff, and they are the best Apple place I knew of when I lived in the area...but that is closer to Burlington, VT. Their site is Small Dog Electronics - New and Refurbished Apple / Mac Computers maybe give them a call to see if they carry them...if not, im sure they can tell you where you can get one in the area...but the closest Apple store is most likely Albany as someone else noted.


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks a lot mpuk, that's not that much farther than Plattsburgh (maybe an extra 30-45 mins?) Faimly occasionally shops there too.

So either Vermont, or Buffalo; whichever I can get to first. iPhone in March! Unless Rogers unveils when they're going to officially launch it in Canada...


----------

